# Bringing my bicycle to china



## dccbysea (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm taking up a post in Shanghai in September, and as I am a keen cyclist, I'd like to bring my bike with me. It's a good one, it cost $2k when new, but is now about 5 years old. Am I likely to get stung by customs for the import duty & VAT on the full retail value? If not, how can I prove the depreciated value? Any any experience?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Took a bike in 2 months ago without any trouble. In my case it was off size for Chinese (I am 2m tall). Showed them an invoice and all was fine.


----------

